# Update on Morrison Springs project



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This article has a cool video of the progress being made at Morrison Springs, as well as a diagram of what the final project is supposed tolook like.

http://pcbdownunder.com/springs/morrison.htm


----------

